# New Member - Audi tt MK1 225hp



## recaro19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Hello Everyone!

Greetings from Canada! Owner of an Audi TT 8N 225hp model who is constantly looking to learn more about these cars and find parts to make mine exactly how I want it. When the TT came out, it was one of my dream cars and now I'm finally an owner.

Have had my car since 2016 and since then have done a number of mods. Mostly suspension in preparations of getting to bigger and better things. Hint Hint.

SO far, I've done:

- KW Variant 1 Coilovers
- Poly Bushings all around except for a few places (will be updating those soon)
- Stage 1 Malone Tune 
- New Steering rack
- H&R Spacers (20mm front & 25mm rear)
- recently purchased a set of 18x8 et33 9 spoke Ultra Sport wheels. was looking for these for a long time and a fellow out west had a really nice set which I couldn't pass up. Some slight curb rash but they come complete and they were the best looking ones I could find. Paid a bit more than I wanted but well worth it for a nice set of summer wheels to keep the OEM look.
- Have a VR6 s-line rear spoiler but is not yet installed.
- New Zimmerman brakes all around

Future projects involve hunting down and installing the VR6 S-Line bumper(s). My car is a Canadian model that came with the "tumor" added to both front and rear bumpers as per the safety standards here at the time. I'm looking to do the US or UK Spec conversion for that cleaner original TT look. You will see me in the "for Sale" parts of these forums a lot so if anyone has a lead please do let me know.

With that conversion, I'll most likely be tackling some of the rust and bodywork as well then paint so really looking forward to the future of this car.

Anyway, look forward to interacting with everyone!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## recaro19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks guys!

Look forward to seeing what this community is all a-boot (little South Park Canadian humour for ya)

Anyone got leads on an S-Line bumper(s). 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

